# templet for a childs rocking chair



## trahancs (Sep 27, 2004)

I am looking for info on making a templet for a childs rocking chair i have . I need to make a few for X-MAS. I want to cut them out with my router and forgot what was the formular for making a templet for the defferent sections . Can anyone help ? Thanks ahead
Carol
Church Point, La
ps I have the chair , i want to know the best way to make a template to cut another one out with my router .


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

The rockers will have to take a lot of stress.
If cut from one piece of timber the ends will be cross grained so will be prone to breaking.
If I were to make such a rocker I would prefer to use a single piece bent to the curve with a steamer and bending jig.
The wood would straighten sligtly after removing from the bending jig so this should be taken into consideration when making the jig.

If making the rockers from straight timber then you could make a jig to size (MDF) then use a router cutter with a template follower bearing.
The bearing guided cutters for trimming laminate have the bearing on the bottom and are much cheaper than the top bearing cutters which follow a template on top of the timber.
The jig could be held in place with pins or double sided adhesive tape.


----------

